# Sub-Forum suggestion



## Minnesota Nice (Dec 14, 2011)

I've looked through previous suggestions and I haven't seen any like this (my apologizes if I missed one).

Are there enough people that shoot video on their Canon DSLR's here to make a subforum for it? Or at least send me in the right direction as to where I should post mine. I mostly make sports edits (Snowboarding/skiing, Longboarding, wakeboarding, etc.).


----------



## AG (Dec 14, 2011)

There are a few of us here. And it would help get rid of some of the Video based confusion.

There are rumour forums here such as...

*EOS Movie
Rumors about EOS Hybrid Video DSLR's*

But that doesn't really help those who already have a camera and want tips.

Plus with the whole Cinema EOS and 5D3 coming out soon it may be a good resource for those looking at starting and wanting to stay members of this forum. The Question then is where would it go? 

Otherwise there is always Planet5D and other video centric forums you can try.


----------



## Minnesota Nice (Dec 14, 2011)

AG said:


> There are a few of us here. And it would help get rid of some of the Video based confusion.
> 
> There are rumour forums here such as...
> 
> ...



You could always rename the "Image galleries" group to "Images and Videos" and just stick a video subform in there.

Just something for speculation though. I only asked because I didn't notice a sub form and thought it would be nice if I was given some guidance as to where I should post videos.


----------



## vowing_dad (Jan 6, 2012)

I am looking at the Regional forum and I can't find Asia.

Admin, I guess your Asian readers should be a big enough population to have their own regional sub-forum? 

Basically, I am wondering where I can ask people about local camera shops and local fave landscape spots.


----------



## Minnesota Nice (Jan 7, 2012)

vowing_dad said:


> I am looking at the Regional forum and I can't find Asia.
> 
> Admin, I guess your Asian readers should be a big enough population to have their own regional sub-forum?
> 
> Basically, I am wondering where I can ask people about local camera shops and local fave landscape spots.



There is a Japan section though! I'm surprised there isn't a China section though.


----------

